# Ticks and Flea's in Chapala



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

We can't find a place on the pacific coast we realy like, and would want to spend 12 months in. we are thinking of going up to the Chapala area and look around.
My wife's big concern is the fleas and ticks in the area.(yes the dog gets looked after better then me.)
We would welcome any advice from the area, and we mean any. 
"Us", retired military, low 60's, laid back, from downunder, (aussie's) interest's include motorcycle's, fishing, haveing a good time, and quiet times, good food, good honest people.
Thanks
Aussie


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

hando4949 said:


> We can't find a place on the pacific coast we realy like, and would want to spend 12 months in. we are thinking of going up to the Chapala area and look around.
> My wife's big concern is the fleas and ticks in the area.(yes the dog gets looked after better then me.)
> We would welcome any advice from the area, and we mean any.
> "Us", retired military, low 60's, laid back, from downunder, (aussie's) interest's include motorcycle's, fishing, haveing a good time, and quiet times, good food, good honest people.
> ...


We live in the Chapala area, have two dogs and three cats - while there are ticks and fleas, mostly in the rainy season, it is not a problem. We use Frontline from time to time, but not constantly. The dogs, who are garden dogs, did not have a single tick this rainy season, probably becase the rains were not super abundant.
Veterinary care here is good - personally, I would tell her not to worry.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll second that. We have three dogs, large lush garden and have never seen a tick. We do use Frontline every 90 days.


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, that has made her happier. Next question, where abouts do we start looking for a house to rent. Good area, low rent, hot and cold running wome, forget that.
Arriveing Chapala 
Tomorrow, thursday, any suggestions to what part of the area we should start looking at.
Thanks
Aussie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now, you are asking hard questions. Finding a place with secure gardens, and a landlord who will accept pets, can be a challenge. Almost all of the local agencies have rental agents, so pick one and lay out your requirements. They are available.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*"Secure Gardens" detail please.................*



RVGRINGO said:


> Now, you are asking hard questions. Finding a place with secure gardens, and a landlord who will accept pets, can be a challenge. Almost all of the local agencies have rental agents, so pick one and lay out your requirements. They are available.


RVGringo, by "Secure Gardens" do you refer to the standard walled yard with broken glass on top of the wall? Or is there some other style of "Secure Gardens"? Just curious!
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might not have the broken glass, but a typical home is walled unless it is in one of the newer fraccionamientos with free standing homes. The latter would pose problems for keeping your pets safe from escape, theft or poisoning. Walled property is the most common in town and serves perfectly to contain the pets, assuming they are otherwise controlled when the garage door is opened for you to drive in or out. Surprisingly, you may find larger lots behind those urban walls than you will get in a high density subdivision.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Our dog got ticks quite frequently. They are so gross. We always had to give her a full body check when we got home from a walk.
Get the FrontLine or whatever. Your dog will still get ticks, but at least they'll be dead.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You can get drops from any vet that go behind the collar on he skin, once a month. We find it quite effective.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is what 'Frontline' is, and it does come in a 90 day form.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I was not aware of that. Last year I was using a pill that was good for heartworm & fleas, but not for ticks. My dog is a mexican stray.


----------

